# Need turkey help, please!



## hungabmom (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sorry if I am not posting to the correct thread - I have a rival countertop roaster oven and I'd like to cook my turkey in it.  how long should I cook a 12-14 lb bird?  Do I roast with the lid up for the last bit to brown it?  Should I start it in the oven then transfer it to the roaster? Please help!  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2007)

You need to cook your bird at aprox. 20mins per pound at 350 heat. So that would be 4-5 hours for your bird. 

No help from me on the lid up or down thing. Sorry. I think I would likely roast breast down in the roaster and then for the last half hour or so transfer to a very hot oven to brown the skin.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 18, 2007)

*I always do a 12 to 13 lb. turkey in the oven.  Not sure about a counter top roaster but it can't be much different.  The oven temp is at 350 and the turkey is done completely and a gorgeous deep golden color in no more than 3 hours.  The temp at the thigh is 170 degrees.  *


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2007)

We have one of these roasters and did a turkey in it several years ago. It was done faster in the roaster and it also had a lovely golden brown skin to it..We found that the meat was also more moist than in our reg oven..Go figure  I'm planning to use it again at Christmas as a small turkey is in store for the 24th. for sandwiches...I had the roaster set at 350..Mind you this is a fairly good size roaster.

Roaster Oven - Home & Garden - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at NexTag - Price - Review
First picture is like my oven.

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Nov 18, 2007)

hungabmom said:


> I'm sorry if I am not posting to the correct thread - I have a rival countertop roaster oven and I'd like to cook my turkey in it. how long should I cook a 12-14 lb bird? Do I roast with the lid up for the last bit to brown it? Should I start it in the oven then transfer it to the roaster? Please help! Thanks!


 
Welcome to DC. hungabmom.

Here is a sample recipe from the Rival ssite for roast chicken - 31/2-4 lbs.  The directions say to leave to cover.  Doesn't say an oven is needed first. I would check for doness at about the halfway point.  Hope this helps.

Rival Recipes - Lemon Garlic Roast Chicken


----------

